# plow,,,winch...power blade



## nautica0626 (Feb 7, 2009)

looking for some advice on what setup to get for my grizzly i just ordered.... got a 08 left over grizz 700.. all options...now is winter i need a blade winch an def want power angle... i plowed for 10 years now on atv i work for a big contractor and we do anywhere from 6 -20 hours of straight plowing,,, i mostly do big mall sidewalks an some parking areas,,, changeing the blade angle is a ***** i smashed my las qaud by getting cute an leaning over handel bars to change blade tilli left it in gear hit throttle an ran it in reveres into a wall.. that sucked.. so if anyone could help me on best winch and power angle i am willing to take in all i can,,, my last winch was a only like a 1500 lbs winch i read electric lifts are slow and weak,,, my winch never killed my batterey and i plowed for 16 hours in one day so batt problems i never had.. i used cycle country stuff so far an love their products but am not glued to them open to new ideas an new products so anyone who can shed some light for me please feel free an type away.. thanks for input who to hear back from ya soon..


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

See the Plow with wings thread.


----------



## nautica0626 (Feb 7, 2009)

what setup do u have an how do u like ur grizz so far??


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

All I have is the Warn plow and winch on my Grizzly. I'm going to install a angle actuator on it hopefully over the summer. It works great so far. Here's a pic.


----------



## nautica0626 (Feb 7, 2009)

got anymore pics of ur grizzly i want to see setup cause urs is gonna be same as mine... i spent 8k on mine brand new i dont wanna any mess ups lol... u setup looks clean an sweet,,, also help me out on ur power acutator i wanna do a power angle..


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

most people will tell you that the Moose Blades are the best built and will take the most abuse over time with out giving you problems.

For Sidewalk's I would think the 50" County blade would be the best.

and there used to be a company that made a power angle kit for the Moose blade's they don't sell them any more.

check out the ATV Plow with Wings thread, been lots of talk there with ALC-GregH on the Power angle kit that I and Skywagon run on the Moose blades that we have.

sublime out.


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

sublime68charge;749700 said:


> most people will tell you that the Moose Blades are the best built and will take the most abuse over time with out giving you problems.
> 
> For Sidewalk's I would think the 50" County blade would be the best.
> 
> ...


I just cannot beleive they quit making the clyinders we have. I just hope mine do not ever give up the ship as they are compact and very reliable.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Sky I here you on that though if you due have problems you can send back to Hydra Motion.

HydraMotion
4540 W.160th StCleveland, OH. 44135
Attn: Mike Walsh
[email protected]

They were great in fixing my broken unit and sent it right back to me.

sublime out


----------



## nautica0626 (Feb 7, 2009)

sublime u got the mibar system on ur quad correct? how does that work when lpowing rough or uneven surfaces?


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

nautica0626;749893 said:


> sublime u got the mibar system on ur quad correct? how does that work when lpowing rough or uneven surfaces?


ya gotta be fast on the trigger.

how much of a difference are you talking about? and at what speed due you want to be moving at?

On parment I have not had any problems. I due a couple of paths through the grass from the house to garage and then back to my reserve wood pile that have up/downs that will stop me if dont' pick the blade up fast enough for these I usually creep it along at 2-3 MPH and can bring blade up/down when I need to. Also I have back drug these areas to remove the snow as back draging with the blade down seems to just skip over the terrian change better.

plenty of pics on my cardomain site that show my plow areas,

is that what you wanted to know?

sublime out.


----------

